# I need help! :(



## Day Tripper (Jul 8, 2012)

I have had my cockatiel for about 5 months now, and I feel like I have made no progess at all. I understand that he is a rescue and it will take a while for him to gain trust, and I don't really know anything about his past but I just get so discouraged when I see people post pictures with their cockatiels it makes me feel like I will never get to that point. The thing that I don't get about him is that when my Dad walks up to his cage and whistles at him my bird will walk all the way over to him and talk to him it looks like my Dad is his owner but he will rarely go up to the cage and do that. So it's not like my Dad spends more time with him, but anyways I go and do the same exact thing, and he ignores me.
I need help I feel like I can't do this alone. How do I get him to trust me?
Also I feel like he doesn't like me because i'm the one that has to reach into his cage and change out his food and water. So i'm constantly freaking him out. :\


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It will take some birds, especially rescues, a long amount of time to warm up to people in a new environment. Remember to go at his pace because forcing him to do something will only make him trust you less.

Try to take a look at our trust and training guide and don't worry so much:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

*BRINGING HOME THE NEW BABY (BIRD)

Irrespective of what you have been told by the breeder or the pet shop, you have no idea how your new bird was treated prior to it being sold to you. 
This program has been written so that any new bird owner reading it, will be able to bond with any bird be it part tame or completely wild. 
Untamed birds do not like to be looked at through the cage top, keep down to their level & don't stare into their eyes like a predator...
The only difference will be that the wild bird will need a little more time to achieve the same level of success. 
Your birds future home should be made ready. In the cage provide a basic seed mix, water, iodine block & cuttlebone. To prevent further upset to an already stressed fearful new bird. 
The type of both water & seed containers should be the tube type, which can be refilled without opening the cage door. 
A minimum of half the cage should be covered with a dark towel. 
This will help your new bird to settle down & get used to his new surroundings. 
Birds also prefer a cage against a wall or better still in a corner of a room & allow a couple of days for your bird to settle down.
A treat food is anything edible that your bird really enjoys other than 
the normal basic seed diet. This can be any, fruit, veg, hard boiled 
egg, nuts, cake, biscuit etc... 

B.J's. BIRDS WITH A FEAR OF HANDS 

These birds panic & flutter frantically about in the cage at the mere sight of a hand entering their cage. Threatening to if not actually biting.
These birds should be fed the treat foods in small portions through the bars of the cage, with the aid a pair of tweezers or chopsticks to protect your fingers. 
Change the type of treat at each feed so your bird gets a good mix every day. The smaller the treat portions, the more often the visits. 
This will show the bird that your arrival, means nice things to eat. 
As the bird gets used to this, very gradually over the next few days. Move your fingers closer to the treat food as you slowly build up a bond of trust between you.
If your bird shies away remove the treat food until he settle down & move your fingers further back up the tweezers, away from the food before you re-offer the treat. 
Do this as many times as it takes. 
Expect a few set backs, birds like people, have good & bad days. Don't be in a hurry, only when your bird is happy to eat from your fingertips through the bars for several days. Is he ready to move on to the next step .
A step in any training program takes as long as it takes.
When your bird is happy to eat treats from your fingers, you can move on to feeding him by hand inside the cage. 
Once you know which couple of treats are your birds favourites, save these to be used only as training treats. 
When hand feeding treats inside the cage use a hanky fixed to the bar above the door with two clothes pegs to act as a safety curtain to prevent your 
bird escaping via the open door. 
Offer him a favourite treat food by holding a small piece between your finger & thumb so your bird can reach it. If he appears in anyway disturbed. Remove your hand & allow him to calm down. 
Re-offer the treat, hold your hand still so he can eat. 
Remember offer it don't try to force it on him. If he doesn't eat withdraw & try again later, repeat until he does . 
Keep trying, offer him different small treat foods as often as you can over the next few days. 
Your aim is to build up a strong bond of friendship & trust between you. 
After a day or two of successful hand feeding. Your bird should be ready for step-up.. 
For their own safety birds should be confined to their cages until step-up has been mastered. 
Chasing & catching a bird can undermine any bond built up between an owner & bird......B.J.

*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

another good thread to read is here:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824


----------

